# Sweet Looking Lathe



## Silverado (Dec 2, 2017)

Not sure if this lathe is new to the market but does anyone have or know anything about the Harvey T40 Lathe?


----------



## Curly (Dec 2, 2017)

By the time I get one of those critters here I could have a Oneway with a bucket of chucks and extras with money left over. Is that made in Asia or the US?


----------



## Silverado (Dec 2, 2017)

I don't know where this lathe is made. Looks pretty solid. I know Oneways are Great lathes but I personally can't stand the look of them. If I am going to play on one daily I would like something that is not so Ugly ( my opinion)


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 2, 2017)

Silverado said:


> I don't know where this lathe is made. Looks pretty solid. I know Oneways are Great lathes but I personally can't stand the look of them. If I am going to play on one daily I would like something that is not so Ugly ( my opinion)



I am sure you could get a body shop to give a OneWay a custom paint job! 
If a chef can have a custom painted refrigerator and mixer, no reason not to have a customized lathe :biggrin:


----------



## Silverado (Dec 2, 2017)

Don't want to get Oneway owners stirred up here. It is not the paint job on them I was referring to but I will leave it at that.
 The question I asked is has anyone heard of the Harvey line of lathes. The T40 Turbo looks like a nice solid lathe to turn Pens on ( my opinion)


----------



## Curly (Dec 2, 2017)

For me with exchange, shipping, and taxes the Canadian made machine makes more sense and as long as I don't leave it outside I won't loose it in a snowdrift. The T40 would be cheaper than the Robust Scout though which is in the same category. It always boils down to what you want and can afford so go for it if it makes your skin tingle. Let us know what you think of it if you do take the plunge.

I'll add that I don't have a Oneway. Just wish I did.


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 2, 2017)

I remember looking at this Harvey Lathe write up last year.
The black and gold looks very sleek...it looks good in the photos.
The write up is very convincing......but how is this lathe in operation? What about parts and service? And 220V only....Leg set almost $550 extra.
..available to continental 48 only...sorry Pete!
I have not heard a peep about it otherwise. 

My choice short of a full size lathe 16” and larger would have to be the OneWay 1224. It is a very solid lathe that runs like a dream and is available in 120V and 220V....and it is a lot less $. Check it out!

Like Pete, I don’t have a OneWay either but have turned on several and would definitely go for one if I could.....still kicking myself for not grabbing Mack’s 1224 several years ago.


----------



## Silverado (Dec 2, 2017)

Pete I agree with you, in fact the Oneways are made not to far down the road from me ( I am also Canadian ) . I have a new Jet on the UPS truck a day away from Delivery. this is to add to the 2 Jets that I already have.
 I just saw this Harvey pop up and looks like a pretty nice lathe to turn pens on. My small shop will not accept a floor model lathe.
 Harvey also makes a T50 and T60 lathe that look like they would compete with some of the big boy lathes.


----------



## Silverado (Dec 2, 2017)

Charlie the link I have to this lathe the Leg kit is included for free.


----------



## Curly (Dec 2, 2017)

Two jets with another on the way. I think you are almost at squadron strength.


----------



## Silverado (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks for your wonderful input Charlie!


----------



## magpens (Dec 2, 2017)

Ho hum !!! . Just another lathe :tongue::redface::frown:


----------



## Silverado (Dec 2, 2017)

Never know when one will die.:tongue:


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 2, 2017)

Silverado said:


> Thanks for your wonderful input Charlie!



No problem at all. Since you will have 3 Jets, you are in fleet mode! I only have 2 lathes in my arsenal:biggrin:


----------



## leehljp (Dec 2, 2017)

Silverado said:


> Not sure if this lathe is new to the market but does anyone have or know anything about the Harvey T40 Lathe?



I just saw it in "American WoodTurner". Looks great. I also would like to know anyone else's experience!


----------



## Silverado (Dec 2, 2017)

These lathes are made in China. The 4 inch quill travel sure would be nice for drilling.


----------



## Curly (Dec 3, 2017)

I was poking around on Alibaba looking for other things and stumbled on these lathes there. T40 is about $2000 (US I presume) plus shipping, T50 is about $2500, and the T60 is about $3000. Nanjing Harvey seems to make a lot of woodworking machines. Makes me think a small group of turners in a city could order a batch and get even better prices. Hmm....


----------



## Wildman (Dec 3, 2017)

Never heard of this Chinese lathe and for others like me here it is:

https://www.harveywoodworking.com/pr...-40-wood-lathe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EtnseB7uK4

Think can buy more lathe for the money but that's just me, still would like to see some reviews! 
__________________


----------



## Lefley (Dec 5, 2017)

Silverado said:


> Never know when one will die.:tongue:





If you had one oneway that's all you would need in life , and it will never die. Hehe.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Woodster Will (Dec 5, 2017)

Looks like a handy size Lathe. 14” swing plus the ability to rotate the head is very useful. Looks maybe a little pricey though?


----------



## bmachin (Dec 5, 2017)

Half-Empty glass guy here.

There doesn't seem to be anything like a US distributor. Does that mean that if one of these super duper special motors dies, you have to go all the way to China to get it replaced?

Not that I'm in the market. My old 20x36 Woodfast will serve me until I die.

Just wondering.

Bill


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 5, 2017)

Jeff Hornung at The Walnut Log (Home - The Walnut Log Studio and Supply) sells these.  I saw one at the NC Woodturning Symposium in Nov.  He noted the legs were too expensive and he used a set of Robust Scout legs for his stand.  Looks nice, was very quiet, turned big pieces without effort but like most Chinese made lathes, there are lovers and there are haters.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 5, 2017)

That looks sharp!!


----------

